# lsof and zfs: "No physical znode address"



## stefanlasiewski (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a FreeBSD 8.2 system running ZFS and a MySQL 5.5 database. I installed lsof from ports. When I run lsof, it says 
	
	



```
No physical znode address
```
 Can someone explain what this message means? 


```
mysqld   1234 mysql *273u                         No physical znode address: 0xffffff01fe261000
mysqld   1234 mysql *274u                         No physical znode address: 0xffffff01fe3d7000
mysqld   1234 mysql *275u                         No physical znode address: 0xffffff01fe2c8160
```

I don't think it is serious, but I can't tell if this is an issue with the lsof port or with zfs itself.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 5, 2013)

stefanlasiewski said:
			
		

> I have a FreeBSD 8.2 system


FreeBSD 8.2 has been end-of-life since July 2012. Update your system to at least 8.3.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup


----------

